# SANTA BROUGHT ME.....?



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

woke up this morning to the sound of my mums voice saying "your water is really cloudy" to that i said i know because i had a little cloudiness for about 2 weeks now, but NO when i looked it wasnt cloudy it was f""king OPAQUE! WTF???

AMMONIA 0.25mg/l
NITRITE 0mg/l
NITRATES traces

pH 4!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








TAP pH 9 and could be off the scale?
R/O pH 6

Again WTF, i really am having the worst luck, iv been in the game for about 4 months now if that so i still consider myself a newbie and am always learning but FISH GODS can you cut me some slack please? i did a 40% water change with majority tap and a little R/O 85-15 respectively. I removed a fake log from the tank too thinking there was gonna be rotting food but to my surprise there wasnt much except for a shrimp head and that was tiny,i also removesd 2 offish looking plants so now the tank looks a little bare and only a fraction less cloudy! Im getting my 100g on saturday so im thinking il just transfer the fish into that and buy all new plants and deco and just use the old gravel and filters to solve this problem?

DonH PLEASE PLEASE HELP


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

BTW the pic is after the water change


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

another close up


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

My tank was cloudier then that you couldnt see the fish in the tank or anything. Mine was due to an uncycled tank. Put some fresh carbon in your filters. Mine cleared up in about 1 day with new carbon, I used marineland diamond blend with the ammonia removing resins it wotked pretty well.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

ok here is an update, i found out the main water i was using isnt exactly mains water, it goes into a storage tank first, where there must be all sorts of stuff in that tank, could this be a factor?


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Santa peed is your tank.








Sorry had to say that, seriously though, the water being held in a storage tank may have negative effects on your water but nothing major since it is supposed to be drinking water. Only thing I can think of is try some carbon and do 15-20 percent water changes every other day. It will eventually clear up.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

when i catch that santa bastard







lol


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

Just do another change, use a water clear med, and double up on your doze of amonia removal rocks.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

mrwilson99 said:


> amonia removal rocks.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

sh*t mine is worse than that!


----------



## fwsec (Jul 31, 2003)

I had that happen to me ts a severe bacterial bloom all you can do is add a couple of air pumps and let it die out if you dont have one get an ehiem canister filter.


----------

